# Motorbikes and scooters - what do you ride?



## Kiniyeow

I wanted to hear what make and model scooter everyone is riding. I know the Honda Dream and Wave are popular, but what features made you pick the one you ride? What features did you wish it had? What can you do without, auto transmission, EFI, etc.?


----------



## Song_Si

*Yamaha Fino* - was going to buy a Honda but a friend told me about this Fino his neighbour had stored - been bought for his daughter when she came to Thailand for 6mths, 4000km and still under warranty, he was happy to clear space in his garage for half what he paid fpr it. A bargain. 
Over 20,000 km since then; longest trip in one day 400km+ from Sa Kaeo-Chanthaburi-Rayong, and numerous trips here-Sa Kaeo (180km) most recently last week. Have averaged approx 1000km per month.
Get it serviced as per book - oil every 3000km @ 150baht up to 500baht. 
Has been faultless. Apart from tyres, scheduled maintenance and an upgraded rear shock, never any mechanical breakdown, one headlight bulb last month the first time I've had to replace one.
Comfortable enough, the 'floor' area is handy for carrying large items, and prefer to put a day pack there rather than wear one. Box on the back is handy. Seems indestructible, have loaned it to people many times the auto gearbox makes for easy riding and have given riding lessons to a couple of friends' kids.
Don't think there's necessarily anything 'wrong' with any of the main Japanese brands, we're only talking scooters here, comes down to personal choice.


----------



## Kiniyeow

Glad you got such a good deal. What size is it? Is a 150cc scooter large enough for a 250lb driver and 110lb passenger, or is something larger needed?


----------



## Song_Si

Finos are 115cc; Yamaha also make the Elegance which is 135cc - I understand that 135 is the limit for scooters tax or duty maybe (?) and being 135 or less keeps the price down.
There are bigger 250, 400, 600cc etc scooters but at huge cost comparatively.
lbs - I'm metric! that's 115 and 50kg; I upgraded the shock to one with a maximum load limit of 150kg (I think the original was rated at 120). We're well under that - and weight is something to consider as Finos have a single-shock rear suspension, whereas their Elegance, most Honda models, have twin shocks.


----------



## joseph44

Suzuki Hayate 125cc. 
At the time one of the cheapest scooters with 125cc + injection (THB 52k)
Big plus: the space under the seat. 
Big minus: tough driving, means tough consumption. 

Otherwise: great bike and runs smoothly.


----------



## jb44

Yamaha Elegance is a good bike ,two rear suspension legs,electric start,automatic,135 cc. is good for extra acceleration,especially on main highways. Try a local auction first,the above bike goes for a small premium apart from other bikes. If you reside in a hilly area I would go for a chain and sprocket,clutch burnout always a problem,but flat areas automatic is good.
Auctions are good,bought the TGF one from an auction,she wanted a new one,but bought her what she would have regarded as a wrecker earlier @5000 baht,goes like the wind,almost as good as the one above and I got that half price ,one year old. Could start a business,buy them from auctions, then sell them on or rent them out.


----------



## Song_Si

jb44 said:


> Could start a business,buy them from auctions, then sell them on or rent them out.


I'm sure there are plenty doing this; English guy who lived near us in Phuket made a trip to Bangkok auctions every 3-4 weeks and came back with 4-5 each time, often repossessions, and he only bought ones with low kms and still under warranty. 
As I found, second-hand prices can be far below new price.

We've got a Honda Sonic as well, 125cc 5-speed gearbox, quicker than the scooter but v uncomfortable for anything but a short trip, am too tall, and seat is i think made of wood!


----------



## ableseaman21

First let me say how grateful I am to find this forum. I intend to move to Thailand in about 7 years with my wife who is Thai. I visit every year but for only 2 weeks and I love it there.
Now on to the topic.
We will have small 4x4 truck but I also want a scooter. My thoughts are as an american I will be learning to drive on the wrong side of the road. LOL
So I want a scooter with an automatic transmision if possible. 1 less thing to worry about LOL.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Kiniyeow

I hear that test drives are unheard of in Thailand, do you have to go by looks/specs alone when buying a scooter?


----------



## ableseaman21

Kiniyeow said:


> I hear that test drives are unheard of in Thailand, do you have to go by looks/specs alone when buying a scooter?


My wife says that it depends on the dealer. Some will some wont.


----------



## Song_Si

ableseaman21 said:


> So I want a scooter with an automatic transmision if possible. 1 less thing to worry about LOL.
> Any suggestions?


all the major manufacturers make autos, really comes down to personal choice on what colour scheme you want; the Honda Scoopy and Yamaha Fino are lookalikes, Suzuki's Hayate, when we were in Phuket some expats were going for the Honda PCX - it's a bigger-bodied scooter maybe (politely!) more suited to the build of many expats. More expensive though, think they're approaching 75-85k depending on options, compared to under 50 or so for Scoopy/Fino

This site Motorcycle Thailand has links to bikes available here, to me some of their prices are out of date but does give an indication.


----------



## Song_Si

Kiniyeow said:


> I hear that test drives are unheard of in Thailand, do you have to go by looks/specs alone when buying a scooter?


when I was going to buy a new Honda (I didn't) they would not allow any of the new bikes to be test ridden, on basis people want to buy 'new' bikes, not ones that had been used as demos. 
Fair enough, they had a used one maybe a year old I tried out.


----------



## ableseaman21

Song_Si said:


> all the major manufacturers make autos, really comes down to personal choice on what colour scheme you want; the Honda Scoopy and Yamaha Fino are lookalikes, Suzuki's Hayate, when we were in Phuket some expats were going for the Honda PCX - it's a bigger-bodied scooter maybe (politely!) more suited to the build of many expats. More expensive though, think they're approaching 75-85k depending on options, compared to under 50 or so for Scoopy/Fino
> 
> This site Motorcycle Thailand has links to bikes available here, to me some of their prices are out of date but does give an indication.


Im a honda man myself, second choice kawasaki, or yamaha. I was surprised my first trip there 6 years ago to see polaris ATV's. LOL the owner of a new atv park in Hua hin learned something about polaris. Great engines and tranny's. Everything else pretty much sucks LOL. He had 3 down because the swing arms were loose.
We got to talking and I offered my assistance. Polaris swing arms are a pain in the sack. I have polaris scrambler so I got right into the task at hand. we did 2 of them together and he took for a ride that lasted half a day. Now I stop in to see him everytime I am in Thailand.


----------



## jb44

Whatever bike you choose they are all a pretty much of a muchness. Personally I would go for the largest wheel type as it takes potholes and traffic ramps more easily,and at tyre change put a fat profile on,makes for a smoother ride.

I like auctions,whatever the auction site rates the bike on, mileage and condition A1 to A5 and so on I would go for a 4,as long as the engine sounded OK. Thais like new or nearly new, usually the lower rated goes unsold and removed from auction,the seller will take a far lower offer at that stage. Take the green book,and copy of his ID card,then ride away,no need for name change , unless you want to sell it on ,you can still tax and insure it in whatever name ( 750 baht) Repairs , seating covers etc are cheap as chips anyway.

There are other Thai internet sites you should search out for your more specific questions and answers


----------



## Song_Si

^ no need for a name change?

Having lived near the Cambodian border since April 2010, and been stopped at so many army and police checkpoints . . . a known trade in stolen bikes crossing from Thailand . . . I think I'd have been walking on many occasion without proper proof of ownership. 

Prior to this I've also encountered a police checkpoint in Phuket where all the info was required, for the small effort in legally changing ownership and getting it in your own name, I'd do it every time. Could potentially spend more time waiting at a checkpoint if they wanted to confirm you had rightful possession despite not being the owner. Who would they call?

I keep a photocopy of the Green Book and my passport on the bike, and carry my Thai licences as ID.


----------



## TomTao

Kiniyeow said:


> I wanted to hear what make and model scooter everyone is riding. I know the Honda Dream and Wave are popular, but what features made you pick the one you ride? What features did you wish it had? What can you do without, auto transmission, EFI, etc.?


I have a Honda PCX, had it for a bit over a year, got a five litre tank that does a little over 200 km around town and around 160 - 180 km on the highway, got a big compartment under the seat where you can fit most if not all you basic shopping, I got a 12 pack of 600 ml water in yesterday with a little room to spare, only problem I've had is the tyres, ok on paved roads but puncture easily on dirt roads, called the tyre maker and got a higher quality than what comes standard, otherwise never missed a beat, and it is rev limited to 100 km/h.


----------



## Acid_Crow

I ride a Honda Airblade. Tried a couple of bikes first, by renting, and fell in love with this model.


----------



## Kiniyeow

So a 125cc bike is large enough for most riders then i take it? Looking at prices, most 125cc bikes with most features (efi, electric start, etc.) They all seem to be about 50,000baht, unless you go with the honda PCX. Not sure why this one is 20,000baht more when it is the same size (125cc) as the rest,but whatever.

Does anyone have any suggestions for good dealers in Chiang Mai?


----------



## Song_Si

one more for the Fino - two rear tyre punctures in last 2 weeks - the advantage of the single-sided swingarm no need to remove the wheel to replace the tube, quick job with tyre levers to pop a new tube in.

and a little Thai hospitality story
Puncture #1 on Highway 317, instant deflation from a 40mm nail; got to a roadside place with truck tyres outside very slowly/carefully; no one there to change the tube but invited into the house to wait, and meet grandma/grandpa who were there with an elderly sister - all evacuated from Nonthaburi floods; grandma spoke some English they had lost everything in floods and unsure if house would ever be habitable again; was there about 40min, chatting away and yes, a free lunch! Nice folk.


----------



## Song_Si

some stats from today's news - not saying any brand is 'better' but an indication of the market dominance of Honda


> The prolonged flooding that has eroded consumer purchasing power halted the momentum of Thailand's motorcycle market in October.
> 
> New motorcycle registrations in October fell 3% year-on-year to 134,811 units, a record low for the year.
> 
> Honda retained leadership in the industry with a 71% share followed by 21% for Yamaha, 4% for Suzuki and 2% for Kawasaki.
> 
> Family types totalled 69,548 units registered in October, accounting for 52%, automatic transmission models tallied 59,826, or 44%; off-road versions 2,139 or 2%, sports models 1,776 and family-sport types and others 1,522 units.


----------



## grega711

2 scoots -- a 5 year old Honda 100 cc and a 10 year old BMW R1100R. The Honda has been flawless for over a year since we bought it for 28,000 Baht. Great little bike. And the BMW is a big cruiser that has also done well for almost 8 years and around 40,000 km. Expensive for even routine service, but we love it.


----------



## Chiang Mai

Fino - reliable and pretty good


----------



## USArmy Vet

In my search, I narrowed the field down to two scoots. Number one was the Honda PCX, the luxury ride of scoots and goes for 72K baht. Number two went to the Yamaha Nouvo Elegance. I bought the Elegance as it was only 57K baht. Im a big guy and look like a trained bear while riding, but the scoot hauls my 6'2", 285 lbs butt with no problem. However, as mentioned above, if you're in hilly country stay away from the automatics.


----------



## TomTao

USArmy Vet said:


> In my search, I narrowed the field down to two scoots. Number one was the Honda PCX, the luxury ride of scoots and goes for 72K baht. Number two went to the Yamaha Nouvo Elegance. I bought the Elegance as it was only 57K baht. Im a big guy and look like a trained bear while riding, but the scoot hauls my 6'2", 285 lbs butt with no problem. However, as mentioned above, if you're in hilly country stay away from the automatics.


I've had a PCX for almost two years now, it is automatic and I have never had any problem in hilly country, I ride from Chumphon to Phato via Lang Suan on a regular basis, and on to Ranong at times, often leave the manuals behind on the hills.


----------



## Kiniyeow

Yea, I've been thinking that i might wind up needing 2 scoots after all. One for getting around town and one for touring the countryside and hills of Chiang Mai.


----------



## Chiang Mai

anyone got a Vespa? (even more than PCX at 99k)


----------



## TomTao

Chiang Mai said:


> anyone got a Vespa? (even more than PCX at 99k)


I've seen old one with a Kiwi flag on it being ridden around Chumphon, not seen any new ones.


----------



## Song_Si

Vespas - from Vespa Thailand site there are dealers in Bangkok 

Also a page quoting prices (unverified) at at October 2011 
Vespa LX125ie.....86,900.-
Vespa LX150........99,000.-
Vespa LX150ie.....109,000.-
Vespa S150ie.......112,500.-
Vespa GTV250ie....325,000.-
Vespa GTS250ie....285,000.-
Vespa GTS300Super ie....345,000.-

the 125 and 150 models for the Asia market are manufactured in Vietnam.


----------



## Chiang Mai

that's great thanks


----------



## Song_Si

while we're on small bikes . . . saw a new one today at a local dealer, it's a *Big Bull King Kong Z1*

Impressive name! Paint job is a replica version of the original Kawasaki Z1 900, but that's where the similarity ends.

and here's the prices

Kingkong Z1(auto-clutch): --125cc,el.-start,front dbl. disc/rear disc-- 52,900,- THB
Kingkong Z1(manual): --125cc,manual,125cc,el.-start,front dbl. disc/rear disc-- 54,500,- THB

more info and pics of their range here. I am surprised at those prices, seem very high - when i saw it my guess was around 30,000 - very wrong. The same shop sells the Kawasaki KSR110 for 57,000, a much better buy for that size/style of bike in my opinion.


----------



## wazza

Hi Guys Good to see everyone here,
I have road a lot of different bikes in thailand through renting and found that my prefered bike was the Honda's suited my style (slow and steady).I liked them for there nice ride .I have noticed that in thailand that the bikes mainly have 13"wheels and are easy to turn ,when i bought my bike in Aus I got a honda 150 S/R with 16" wheels turning is not as nippy but the ride is a lot softer and that bit of extra power goes a long way with the local hills.not sure if you can get the 150 there have not seen any . One regret is that because of the 16" wheels my stubby little legs only just reach the ground as the bike as about 4" higher this makes it a bit uncomfortable when at lights and standing still but thats my problem not Honda's 
Happy riding everyone
WAZZA


----------



## Song_Si

seven 'new' models . . . but only one detailed here



> Honda revving up for record motorcycle sales this year
> 
> 11/01/2012
> 
> Honda expects record motorcycle sales of 1.5 million units this year, helped by yesterday's simultaneous one-day launch of seven new models.
> 
> To continue strengthening its market leadership, AP Honda yesterday launched seven new models covering all market segments including the family, automatic transmission and sports categories as well as global models.
> 
> One of the highlights is the all-new Click 125i, which comes with a sleek design, powerful 125cc engine and enhanced smart power and is priced from 46,800 baht.











*Click 125i*

_______________








*PCX150*

this report (in Thai but has pics and model names) has a PCX150


----------



## Song_Si

Saw this Vespa yesterday, no sign of the owner though; had Chanthaburi registration but I've never seen one for sale here, likely purchased in Bangkok. No longer have the spare wheel, something that was a feature of earlier Vespas, also where the front/rear were interchangeable.

****









and a new one in the local Yamaha shops, the Filano. 113cc and fuel injected.


----------



## Song_Si

saw one of these being loaded on to a pickup this morning from a Suzuki shop, it's a *Keeway Superlight 200 SportCruiser* looks similar to a Honda Phantom

Found this review on the Motorcycle Thailand site, at their stated price of 59,900 baht it puts it in a similar price range to many scooters.


----------



## Song_Si

have done two more 500km round-trips on the Fino in last few weeks, battling dust and smoke haze in Sa Kaeo as well as the many truck/trailers on the road as it is harvest time for cassava, sugar cane, eucalyptus logs . . .seen a lot of impatient drivers taking risks overtaking these trucks which often travel in convoy. 
As for small bikes handling hills, the ranges at Soi Dao which form a divider between Chanthaburi and Sa Kaeo rise to 1550m, that's about a mile high, quite a climb - but we were faster than the trucks, and the cars stuck behind them - holding a speedy 50-55km/h at the steepest parts. Slowly but surely, we got there. 

more Vespas









Vespa scooters are parked outside Bangkok city hall to celebrate Vespa's 65th anniversary in Thailand, in Bangkok March 17, 2012. The one-day event, attended by about a thousand people, is the biggest gathering of Vespa enthusiasts in Asia. 
REUTERS/Chaiwat Subprasom 









*Vespa 65th Anniversary Limited Edition*
source


----------



## joseph44

Vespa's are for sale on a lot of places, although maybe not nationwide. 
In Pattaya for example, they are for sale at Mittyon, the biggest motorbike-re-seller in the region. 
I think, the price starts from THB 65,000.


----------



## Song_Si

i like the idea of carrying a spare wheel that the old Vespas had, and the fact the front/rear wheels were interchangeable; unsure if this is still the case.

We had a blowout 2 weeks ago, sitting at traffic lights and an instant flat - a faulty tube it had burst about 40cm along the seam; fortunately within 200m of a repair shop and 160 baht had it replaced, but wouldn't have wanted that to happen at 80km/h.


----------



## TomTao

rbeckerchi said:


> Hello:
> 
> This is my VERY first post, not sure if I am even doing this correctly. I am looking for information on Auction places for sccoters, motorcycles, and cars, also, info on how to apply for a Thai D.L, the cost involved, the paperwork needed, where to go apply, especially in the Chaiyaphum area? Lastly, what is a green book?
> 
> Thanks!


If you already have a drivers licence from your home country, all you will need is to present your licence, passport and approval from your local immigration office to obtain a licence. If you do not already have a licence you will need to put aside one and a half days to go through the whole process of obtaining a licence, you will still need approval from immigration, this is done by going to your local licencing center and applying for a licence, the office staff will take a copy of your passport and send a request to your local immigration office, the immigration office will send a letter of approval back to the licencing center, takes a couple of weeks, the licencing center will then contact you to come in, then you will have to do the eye test, reflex check and depth perception check before being given a book of road rules to study at the office and then sitting through a four hour presentation, then you will do a computer based multiple choice test, the next day you will have to go back before 9am and do the practicle test, nothing as difficult as what is done in other countries, providing you have passed the tests, your photo will be taken and your licence put in your hand, only one licence, go back after one year to get your five year licence. The cost is only a few hundred baht. The green book is the vehicle registration papers, as to auctions, don't know sorry.


----------



## Song_Si

Like many other things, processes may vary from province to province; suggest you get a Thai friend to telephone and confirm what your local office requires, may save a journey - be prepared!(from my exp, last 2 offices I have dealt with for licence and registration have had no English speakers)

For me, I got my first Thai car and motorcycle licences in Phuket

Required:

residency letter issued by Thai Immigration (less than 30 days old)
medical cert - medical centres/hospitals can issue these (less than 30 days old)
passport and copies of pages showing photo and visa
original licence/s from home country plus copies
note that as car and motorcycle are issued as separate licences if applying for both you need an extra set of photocopies; sign every photocopy page

I had a colour-blind test, photo taken and walked out with two new one-year licences in less than one hour.

*****

renewed licence most recently in March this year and same paperwork involved, and hand over existing Thai DLs too. This time as well as colour-blind test (Chanthaburi) had to do a reaction/brake test, had not been asked to do this the previous time I had renewed in another province; all very quick and again under an hour till I had my new ones. Cost was under 200b each. 
The medical cert from the local hospital was 100b, the residency letter was 500b (and a half-day trip to Immigration).

*****

Notes

Green Book (Motorcycle registration/ownership) - don't buy a motorbike without one. Often see bikes advertised with 'no green book'.

If you are buying a vehicle you will also need another residency letter from Immigration to complete the change of ownership

You do not need to take passport-size photos with your application - they take a digital pic which is imprinted in the licence/s


----------



## Song_Si

update on Post #2 from November last year.
Now up to 31,000km on the Fino.
Have replaced the drive belt - cost 600 baht fitted; one tail-light bulb and a new pair of tyres. Continue with oil changes every 3000km. 
Next service according to 'the book' includes new brake pads front and rear.
4, maybe 5 punctures. Last one was in a good place - outside a KFC (no comment!), and opposite a bike repair place with a good cafe next door. Couldn't have planned that one better.

********

Recent model from Yamaha - Filano








113cc engine, 4-stroke, 2 valves, and with YMJET injection technology and air-cooled.


----------



## TomTao

Song_Si said:


> update on Post #2 from November last year.
> Now up to 31,000km on the Fino.
> Have replaced the drive belt - cost 600 baht fitted; one tail-light bulb and a new pair of tyres. Continue with oil changes every 3000km.
> Next service according to 'the book' includes new brake pads front and rear.
> 4, maybe 5 punctures. Last one was in a good place - outside a KFC (no comment!), and opposite a bike repair place with a good cafe next door. Couldn't have planned that one better.
> 
> ********
> 
> Recent model from Yamaha - Filano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 113cc engine, 4-stroke, 2 valves, and with YMJET injection technology and air-cooled.


I had a few punctures on my PCX, I went online to find better tyres than the ones supplied, found IRC who make a lot of the tyres here in Thailand, got some stronger tyres delivered to my door, took them to Honda to have them fitted, no puntures since.


----------



## Glen10

ableseaman21 said:


> First let me say how grateful I am to find this forum. I intend to move to Thailand in about 7 years with my wife who is Thai. I visit every year but for only 2 weeks and I love it there.
> Now on to the topic.
> We will have small 4x4 truck but I also want a scooter. My thoughts are as an american I will be learning to drive on the wrong side of the road. LOL
> So I want a scooter with an automatic transmision if possible. 1 less thing to worry about LOL.
> Any suggestions?



I see you're a man that plans ahead  If they don't want to let you drive it, you can always rent one for a day. As I recall its about $6-8 a day. That'll give ya time to see if its what you want and if it fits your butt right. It will take you a couple days to get use to pulling out onto the correct side of the road. Otherwise its the same:confused2:
I do see that post was a while back, and someone may have replied. I didn't look. This is just for general info to all. Be well!

I


----------



## Roger Moen

I am a Harley rider. Right now ride a 2007 Road Glide 103CC. Not bringing it because of the high duty. I think I would like to buy a custom bike when I am there. How much are they costing. I don't want a scooter I want a motorcycle.


----------



## KuhnKarl

A lot has already been said about size, CC, carrying a big load. Ha .. that's me. Personally I went for the Honda PCX, but for a reason not yet stated. I found the same bike (_except different turn signals)_ in the USA and that I could get an English service manual for it. Like to perform some of my own work, or at least oversee what someone else is doing with factory information at hand. A manual I can read is a Godsend in Thailand. 

Love the bike! No problems on hills. I did change out the headlights to HID _(old eyes at night not see to good)_ and replaced the stock rear shocks with aftermarket for better ride/clearance. Might change variator (CVT) to J Costa when it come due for maintenance.


----------



## Song_Si

Roger Moen said:


> I am a Harley rider. Right now ride a 2007 Road Glide 103CC. Not bringing it because of the high duty. I think I would like to buy a custom bike when I am there. How much are they costing. I don't want a scooter I want a motorcycle.


Hi Roger

three sites related to prices in this contry

This one is a couple of years out of date - but gives an indication for Harley Davidson
Thailand Motorcycle News

Motorcycle Thailand does not have a HD price section, but may be of interest for other big/high value bike prices here

And for used ones - BahtSold 

this one for 1.8 million baht (just an excuse to add a picture!)










I left a 2005 Triumph in NZ as at the time thought I'd be here just 6mths; as it turns out my friend had an accident - write-off - and insurance paid out. Despite there being a Triumph factory in Chonburi they are still 'imports' with all the taxes etc.


----------



## Song_Si

*Honda Zoomer-X 110cc*

aimed at the younger demographic, Honda launches the _Zoomer-X_, available in Thailand from next Thursday.

60,000 are expected to be sold in the first 12 months, starting price is 51,000 baht. 

The _Zoomer-X_ has a 110cc, four-stroke, air-cooled engine, rated fuel economy of 53km per litre and meets Euro-3 emission standard. Wheel are 12-inch with tubeless tyres.


----------



## Song_Si

*Honda Scoopy 2012 Limited Edition*

same bike, new paint schemes, these are the latest offerings from Honda, the Scoopy models available in Liverpool or Manchester United supporters colour schemes. Not the first time they've released football bikes, maybe a new one each year just like the clubs change their supporters kit?

48,000 baht










source and more pics (Thairath news)


----------



## Song_Si

also refer to this thread Driving - Road Safety

and this chart highlighting the hazards of motorcycle riding - 73% of all road deaths, over 8,000.


----------



## Song_Si

*Thailand Ducatis*










Second one I've seen locally in the last week, this is a Thai-manufactured (Rayong) Monster 795

An indication of how taxes/duty affect import prices, this model sells for 399,000 baht, the import 796 model (has ABS brakes, single-side swimgarm, better suspension) is 658,000.

More info, compare specifications 795 and 796 and price list here


----------



## Overandout

Song_Si said:


> *Thailand Ducatis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second one I've seen locally in the last week, this is a Thai-manufactured (Rayong) Monster 795
> 
> An indication of how taxes/duty affect import prices, this model sells for 399,000 baht, the import 796 model (has ABS brakes, single-side swimgarm, better suspension) is 658,000.
> 
> More info, compare specifications 795 and 796 and price list here


Hmmm, that's very, very interesting...

Do any other major manufacturers produce high capacity bikes in Thailand ?


----------



## Song_Si

*Triumph*



> *Triumph Motorcycles (Thailand) Limited *are a 100% UK owned company that currently operate 3 factories in Amata Nakorn Industrial Estate, Chonburi. Triumph's first factory in Thailand was opened in May 2002 and was established for the manufacture of motorcycle components including Frames, Fuel Tanks, Header Systems, Swinging Arms, Engine Covers and Chrome Plated Parts.
> A second factory was opened in 2006 where a wet painting facility and assembly line have been established. A third factory, opened in 2007 includes high pressure diecasting and machining.
> The company now employs approximately 800 staff in Thailand.
> 
> Products or Services
> Production of motorcycle components and assembly of motorcycles for export markets.


The last line is the key. Triumph motorcycles are exported, and for the Thai market, re-imported, and do not qualify as locally-made as the Ducati model I showed does. As such a Triumph Daytona 675 retails at approx 690,000 baht. Top of the range Triumph Rocket III is 1.3 million.

See also: *Triumph motorcycles - where are they?*

The biggest seller in the medium-cc bikes would be the Thailand-manufactured Kawasaki ER 650 range, from around 250-300,000 baht










This site *Motorcycle Thailand* has info, specs and prices


----------



## Song_Si

a new release from Honda - highlights the huge savings to be made buying a Thailand-manufactured model - this new CB500R is just 204,000 baht.










*Big bikes are really becoming popular in Thailand, but they do come with heavy price tags because they are imported. The Honda CBR1000R, for instance, costs 799,000 baht. We believe that there are many bikers who are looking for more choices on medium size sport bikes with a good reason, but price must be right also.*

Kawasaki seems to be the only brand that produced a good range of locally made medium size motorcycles with affordable prices, which are set from 254,000-289,000 baht for their 650cc models. Now, Honda has just launched three sport bikes at this month's Motor Expo, where 47% of the 450 sold units are the CBR500R, with the rest being CB500F, both assembled in Thailand.

In the past, Honda's only sports models available were the CBR150 (76,000 baht) and CBR250 (from 100,000 baht) posting sales of 12,000 and 31,000 respectively.

The wow factor this time comes with the CBR500R priced at a mouth-watering 204,000 baht.

more


----------



## Song_Si

a bigger scooter

*Honda Forza 300*






















279cc
Honda claims fuel consumption of 31.2 km / liter (capacity 11.6 liters)
front 14 inch with tires size 120/70 and rear wheels 13 inch with tires 140/70. 
Weight 192kg
62 liters of luggage capacity that can hold two helmets
Thai newspaper Khaosod gives price of 159,000 baht


----------



## late

A buddy just got the full auto 2013 NC700X about 470k thb. He's a beginner, so it's perfect. No shifting, goes into Neutral when the kickstand goes down, and is better on gas mileage. Yeah, it might be a over sized Fino, but for Bangkok city riding for a beginner, no better bike out there.


----------



## grgo69

late said:


> A buddy just got the full auto 2013 NC700X about 470k thb. He's a beginner, so it's perfect. No shifting, goes into Neutral when the kickstand goes down, and is better on gas mileage. Yeah, it might be a over sized Fino, but for Bangkok city riding for a beginner, no better bike out there.


Kind of big machine for Bangkok. I think scooter does the job, if you wanna bigger you get honda PCX but with this one I think you get stucked in traffic jam


----------



## Song_Si

2013 Honda NC700X

Highlights the extra costs here for imported bikes - in USA available from USD$6,999 (209,000 baht) up to USD$8999 (with ABS DCT Dual Clutch Transmission

Has had many good reviews, but at 230kg, unsure how you rate it as being so suitable for Bangkok traffic?


----------



## late

grgo69 said:


> Kind of big machine for Bangkok. I think scooter does the job, if you wanna bigger you get honda PCX but with this one I think you get stucked in traffic jam


Yeah for every day riding for sure. But for the option of country wide touring, the NX700 seems perfect. Why it's perfect is: "ABS DCT Dual Clutch Transmission". By perfect I mean for a guy wanting a big bike, but who lives in Bangkok and uses his bike. 

But how's this for power vs HP:
Honda NX700 - 670cc - 51 hp
Kawasaki ER6N - 649 cc - 71 hp 
Yamaha R6 - 600cc - 133 hp

And it's the Honda with the best gas mileage. ;-)


----------



## Diazo

where does one find these auctions. Also must one have a Thai drivers license to operate a scooter such as these.


----------



## Song_Si

There was an auction earlier this month in Bangkok of goods, vehicles seized as proceeds of crime, held by ONCB Office Narcotics Control Board. Many of the vehicles appeared near-new.










I am guessing it was only advertised in Thai language media.

At a more local level, as many dealers offer their own finance they do their own repossessions and sell off these bikes to recover outstanding costs.


----------



## TomTao

I have seen a lot of Vespas of various sizes, ages and conditions in the markets at Chakkrawat.


----------



## TomTao

TomTao said:


> I have seen a lot of Vespas of various sizes, ages and conditions in the markets at Chakkrawat. The badge on the front says Flaggio and the design is something like a flower, like an inverted heart on a pole.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxtimpowers_colo

*Do they sell the Honda nc700x in Thailand?*

Hi,

Currently getting my preps done to head to Thailand by end of next year. I love to ride motorcycles and just bought a Honda nc700x in the US.

Anyone know if the Honda nc700x is sold in Thailand? Really love the bike and would bring it if needed (and if possible) (my aunt owns a freight forwarding company).

I dont think I would ever ride it in BKK but man there is some beautiful riding country there...

Any of you current expats see a Honda nc700x in Thailand? They are popular in Asia but I couldn't seem to find a Honda MC dealer in Thailand via google.

Sorry, didnt feel I needed to start a new thread as this was similar in subject. Hope I not being a dummy...

Thanks!

Tim


----------



## Song_Si

Hi Tim - sometimes it is, unfortunately, _The Land of No_
Vehicle import is not an option. 
I had ideas of bringing my Triumph Speed 4 here; the economics of facing up to 200% duty/ import fees/taxes, plus no guarantee it could ever be legally registered . . . 

*Honda NC700X DCT Available in Thailand*
02 February 2012


Same site listed price at THB 451,000 - *Motorcycle Thailand* will give you an idea of prices here

By far the most common/popular 'big bikes' are the Kawasaki 650 ER6 range - as they're manufactured here don't attract same levels of duty - sell for under 300,000 baht.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxtimpowers_colo

Thanks. I happen to find that after i posted. I will just buy a new nc when i get there. Damn cant wait...


----------

